# How often do you replace your hand (taping) tools?



## Oldtimer (May 6, 2015)

At what point do you replace your taping knives? When my knives wear out, get badly chipped or get too flexible I tend to still keep them around for spares but find I end up with way too many. So, in time some get trashed or used for scraping mud off floors. 

Do you stick with one brand or experiment with others? Since I live in a small town I do not have access to a variety of taping knives. I usually just have to buy the Richard brand from my local Home Hardware store. Are there better options for me out there for hand tools? I am a pan and knife guy and have not used a hawk and trowel at all.

I have a CanAm taping tube I use for inside corners along with roller and flusher. Other than that I pretty much dry tape everything. I do have a flat applicator but have yet to use it.

Help bring this old timer out of the 1980's and let me know what's new out there for hand tools


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Mate your on this forum so your accepting technology hop onto www.allwall.com have a look usg sheetrock and kraft are awesome tools and they deliver straight to your door mate. .....we dont have richard brand hear in aus so i cant comment


----------



## P.E.I.Taper (May 4, 2015)

I use marshalltown knives when i break out the pan and knives. i find them too flexible with a deep curve. i plan on trying kraft tools next time i order


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Richards are top knifes, You wont get much better, I have Richards hydes, plasterex, sheetrocks and a few others Have had the full stainless krafts but don't care for them much, Cold to hold, noisy to drop, Not a very nice handle.

One knife you might like old timer is the advance 6, I love mine and have many spare because I had to get them from westtechtools in Canada.

Still on my first one after 4 years but im like you, once they get worn or chipped and I cant file them good they go into the scrap heap pile for another day but honestly your Richards are some of the best you will get.


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Grrrrrr i hope kraft trowels are nice i just baught one today off allwall golden stainless steel elite trowel leather handle after $50 delivery to aus and currency exchange its a $120 dollar trowel i hope its awesome


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Pimp trowel


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Oldtimer said:


> At what point do you replace your taping knives? When my knives wear out, get badly chipped or get too flexible I tend to still keep them around for spares but find I end up with way too many. So, in time some get trashed or used for scraping mud off floors.
> 
> Do you stick with one brand or experiment with others? Since I live in a small town I do not have access to a variety of taping knives. I usually just have to buy the Richard brand from my local Home Hardware store. Are there better options for me out there for hand tools? I am a pan and knife guy and have not used a hawk and trowel at all.
> 
> ...


Use that flat applicator to tape in saves time rather than with the knife and pan fill the join with applicator and bed tape with knife can do about 4 joints to the one


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

And definatly try a hawk out love them just got one and some wallboard Knifes from Jim really like the all stainless nice and flexi feel good in the hand and easy to 
Clean


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

embella plaster said:


> Grrrrrr i hope kraft trowels are nice i just baught one today off allwall golden stainless steel elite trowel leather handle after $50 delivery to aus and currency exchange its a $120 dollar trowel i hope its awesome


$120  mate next time shop around ....ebay is a good start 

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Kraft-11...54L-NEW-/271854737198?&_trksid=p2056016.l4276


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Should have asked Andrew to get them for u they sell kraft he would just need to put the order in for u would have saved you some I would think


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Sweendog87 said:


> Should have asked Andrew to get them for u they sell kraft he would just need to put the order in for u would have saved you some I would think


They have the basic kraft not them and to be honest i am so bored at home with my knee dislocation i wanted to buy from allwall lol


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Yeah i spent $20 more then i had to oh well i have at least started a relationship with all wall


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

embella plaster said:


> Yeah i spent $20 more then i had to oh well i have at least started a relationship with all wall


mate sorry but you didn't get it....the link was for their ebay shop, where they have the same products only CHEAPER

Pay attention they even have make me an offer option on ebay.... usually they give you a discount on top of the cheaper price


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks keke feel like a idiot


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

I see a tool sometimes and just rush
I feel so raped


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Im the complete opposite If I find something I want I will spend hours searching for the cheapest in the world lol ebay gumtree Amazon or direct online stores u will be so surprised how much money you can save up you spend even just 10 mins searching that product love the internet


----------



## Oldtimer (May 6, 2015)

Some great answers! Thanks all 
Will try the flat applicator for my tube on my next job and let you all know how it goes for me. Do I keep the same mud consistency for the flat applicator as I use for the angle app? 
To be honest going from pan and knife to hawk and trowel kinda scares me. lol But am willing to give it a try maybe on some smaller jobs so it doesn't slow me down so much. (I can foresee much mud falling on the floor from tipping the hawk too much) 
Will have to look up the Advance 6 knife you mentioned cazna. Never heard of it. I would like to get one of those angled knives. Seems like they'd be good for where extreme wall and ceiling angles meet up. Tough to do those 3way's with a standard knife.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Here you go oldtimer, the advanced 6 and using it in 3 ways

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cqeL7h7-JNU


Buy it here
http://www.westtechtools.com/advance6coolgrip.aspx


And many clips on hawk and trowel thanks to 2buck, I miss him , He gave a lot to dwt members. :yes:


https://www.youtube.com/user/2buckcanuck/videos


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

embella plaster said:


> Pimp trowel


I am not sure leather would opt me to purchase a trowel,

years ago italian leather was a term used....... pleeeeease


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

cazna said:


> Here you go oldtimer, the advanced 6 and using it in 3 ways
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cqeL7h7-JNU
> 
> ...



I would not miss him Im a good shot


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> I would not miss him Im a good shot


Sighted in a rifle a month ago Joe, Once I clicked the scope in and put 5 shots through the same spot I figured that will do. That's a plaster bucket lid with a masking tape cross on it at 100m, All good fun.


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> I am not sure leather would opt me to purchase a trowel,
> 
> years ago italian leather was a term used....... pleeeeease


The leather didnt opt me to purchase it.....the swag of it did stainless steel leather handle its a pimp trowel lol


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

cazna said:


> Sighted in a rifle a month ago Joe, Once I clicked the scope in and put 5 shots through the same spot I figured that will do. That's a plaster bucket lid with a masking tape cross on it at 100m, All good fun.


What caliber you shooting Caz?


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

D A Drywall said:


> What caliber you shooting Caz?


 
That was a 308 Omark target from the 60s, Australian made. Dam it can shoot, 1000m with those, Utube omark, There is clips of people doing it.

Got 222 as well and a 303.25 but I haven't had a go with that one yet, Theres an odd wildcat round for you, 303 casing necked down to .25 projectile. Use to be the go in Australia after the war as they had heaps of 303s.


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

My old man used to be a professional roo shooter 308 303and 223s were his got to guns for shooting wild Roos goats camels and donkeys 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I think the 303.25 was a good roo and pig shooter, 87grain or 100grain doing around 3000f, Fast round.

308 is a tank of a round, Long distance with a hell of a whack if you want it.

I think 223 is military round isn't it so more popular than 222 but both very accurate.

Now the Yanks will start on 7, 8, and 9mm and confuse me out 

Whats a popular round in Canada and Usa? What would you use on Moose and Bears? :tank:


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

Lol, probably the only time they use mm's


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

I haven't shot rifles since my early teens, but used to go shooting with my old man on school holidays and go down and scope his rifles out before he'd go shooting.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Ive hardly been near mine for 15years either, Target shot for a few years.

Actually your right millimetres is prob the only time they use it, For there guns?? I think 30-06 is one they use?

American Rugers are sold here, 223,243,270,7mm08,7mm mag,300,308,30-06 so maybe that's there lot as well?


----------



## BarupTaper0422 (Mar 30, 2015)

embella plaster said:


> Grrrrrr i hope kraft trowels are nice i just baught one today off allwall golden stainless steel elite trowel leather handle after $50 delivery to aus and currency exchange its a $120 dollar trowel i hope its awesome


I have 3 or 4 kraft trowels....1 golden stainless. You will love it trust me


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

BarupTaper0422 said:


> I have 3 or 4 kraft trowels....1 golden stainless. You will love it trust me


Yeah i do i got it shipped to aus in 4 days lol was worth it great trowel


----------



## BarupTaper0422 (Mar 30, 2015)

Nathan said:


> There have been a few people finding this site recently and I just wanted to let everyone know that we will be officially launching the site in the first week of January. Until then feel free to post and tell your friends about the site but just know that we will really start pushing it then.
> 
> Thanks,
> Nathan


Right aren't they great trowels!! 👍👍


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aAd2Wcp1f_8



:thumbup: :thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I pitch em about every other month .


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

cazna said:


> Ive hardly been near mine for 15years either, Target shot for a few years. Actually your right millimetres is prob the only time they use it, For there guns?? I think 30-06 is one they use? American Rugers are sold here, 223,243,270,7mm08,7mm mag,300,308,30-06 so maybe that's there lot as well?


In Canada we officially use the metric system but only adopted it in the 70's so we flip flop back and forth. 
I think that for moose and bear the 30-06 is pretty much the standard. That's what I use and many of the guys I hunt with do as well. I also have a 25-06. That is 30-06 necked down to 25. Excellent for deer.


----------



## P.E.I.Taper (May 4, 2015)

moore said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aAd2Wcp1f_8
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbsup:


...... i would cry if that was the easiest way, i thought by hand was painful enough, he proved me wrong


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

We North Americans do like the 30 cal. 30-06, 30-30, .308. Then there's the 7mm that a lot of guys seem to use.


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

P.E.I.Taper said:


> ...... i would cry if that was the easiest way, i thought by hand was painful enough, he proved me wrong



That's what I thought glad that's not the way it's done I would have to be a painter lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

